# My first Surefire...



## TxTroubleMaker (Aug 6, 2006)

Yesterday was a good day, I received my Surefire L4 and my Ti McClickie! This is my first Surefire and I now see what all of the fuss is about. I need to get this bad boy a two stage module and get some Li-Ion's for it and then it'll be perfect. Here's some pics of my L4 and the rest of my very modest collection...


----------



## Virgo (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice lights and pics. I remember getting my first Surefire around 5 years ago (An E2E), and I haven't stopped buying them since. They really are a superb product.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Aug 6, 2006)

Virgo said:


> Nice lights and pics. I remember getting my first Surefire around 5 years ago (An E2E), and I haven't stopped buying them since. They really are a superb product.



Yeah, I know what you mean... I fix'in to head out to Cabela's to handle a few that I've been thinking about buying. My poor wallet, LoL!!!:laughing:


----------



## Virgo (Aug 6, 2006)

Hmmm. Central Texas. Cabelas. We must be neighbors. My best buddy lives about 3 miles from the Buda Cabelas. That's not you is it Brett?:laughing: My wallet's been empty for awhile now. Rule to follow: Don't take your credit cards into that place. I came out in debt up to my eyeballs.




TxTroubleMaker said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean... I fix'in to head out to Cabela's to handle a few that I've been thinking about buying. My poor wallet, LoL!!!:laughing:


----------



## nakahoshi (Aug 6, 2006)

my first surefire was a E1L for about 75 dollars shipped. I felt so guilty is spent that much money on one little flashlight. and ya know, like a month ago i dropped 400 on "one little TI flashlight"... Think your wallet hurts? 
-bobby


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Aug 6, 2006)

Virgo said:


> Hmmm. Central Texas. Cabelas. We must be neighbors. My best buddy lives about 3 miles from the Buda Cabelas. That's not you is it Brett?:laughing: My wallet's been empty for awhile now. Rule to follow: Don't take your credit cards into that place. I came out in debt up to my eyeballs.



No, not me but close... I'm in New Braunfels, not three miles away, but close enough.:lolsign:


----------



## Virgo (Aug 6, 2006)

TxTroubleMaker said:


> No, not me but close... I'm in New Braunfels, not three miles away, but close enough.:lolsign:


 
Heck, New Braunfels? We are neighbors. I'm in Canyon Lake, just down 306.:huh:


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Aug 6, 2006)

Virgo said:


> Heck, New Braunfels? We are neighbors. I'm in Canyon Lake, just down 306.:huh:



Oh I'm pretty familiar with the lake, I keep my boat out there. Lots of fun playing with my flashlights and spot lights out there at night!:devil:


----------

